
Stanford study finds walking improves creativity - sethbannon
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2014/april/walking-vs-sitting-042414.html?
======
ColinWright
Link to the actual study:

[https://www.apa.org/pubs/journals/releases/xlm-a0036577.pdf](https://www.apa.org/pubs/journals/releases/xlm-a0036577.pdf)

Substantial HN discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7669818](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7669818)

Also submitted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7666068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7666068)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7669082](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7669082)

